# Ehrlichia



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I was shocked at Nado's routine vet appt today that he tested positive for the tick disease Ehrlichia. It isn't known if he has ewingii or canis but apparently ewingii is more likely in this region and the one I should hope for. 

I'm upset and frustrated. I've spent so much money on advantix and sentinel over the last year and never missed a single dose. I don't think the vet believed me as he explained that the treatment would kill the tic before it had a chance to transmit disease. The only thing I can think is that too much went in to the fur and not enough into the skin. They are so furry some always ends up on the fur. I promise I've never missed a dose though. If the vet is that sure though I feel like I must have done something wrong. 

It's not an easy disease to google and really understand. He's on antibiotics for the next month and he said we retest in 8 months and that he will likely (90%) still test positive because of the type of test. It will pick up on the antibodies and still show positive results. He said we can send away blood at that time for a test on his DNA that would tell us if it's really gone and which type of the disease he has and if its the canis variety he'd get more antibiotics. I didn't entirely understand. I'm going back tomorrow to get my other dog tested since they frequent the same areas. 

Anyone have any experience with this? I'm wondering how worried I should be. He has never shown any signs of illness at all.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm sorry have never heard of this but just wanted to say I hope Nado is okay.

These things interest me so I'm going to go read. If I unearth any interesting details I will post.

Try to be positive and don't blame yourself.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is the best info I found...

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ehrlichiosis_(canine)

The key is the prognosis is good if caught early and treated which is what you are doing.

Out of interest what made your vet test for it?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you. What a worry.
I was in Kenya in the 1980s, Rickettsia was a tick carried disease which I think is related to ehrlichia. Some of my dad's dogs did get it and I also had 'tick typhoid'. It wasn't fatal for the dogs, (or me ). They were pretty ill - high temp, anaemic, loss of appetite, lethargic. Loss of condition. They did pick up, it did take time..
For us it was a constant possibility. 
Don't beat you self up, you have obviously done everything that you could... Let's hope Nado is fine and River is clear.
Take it one day at a time.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> This is the best info I found...
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ehrlichiosis_(canine)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. It was just part of his yearly check up.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Meredith said:


> Thanks for the link. It was just part of his yearly check up.


I don't think you should worry too much, you've caught it early which is really important and treatment has started. Your vet was vigilant.


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. Don't know anything about it at all- was a blood test that showed it? It sounds like you have a superb vet though who spotted it and set to treating straight away. Our furry friends do give us things to worry about don't they!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Best part of that article was that the prognosis is good. Hopefuly Nado shows none of the symptoms. I know what you mean about the med getting on the fur. Rufus was right on the weight cut off between two strengths of the med, I can't recall if we went higher or lower, but I am hoping it was higher now. I might just shave a tiny patch of his fur next time to be sure the entire dose goes in him.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Millie123 said:


> So sorry to hear this. Don't know anything about it at all- was a blood test that showed it? It sounds like you have a superb vet though who spotted it and set to treating straight away. Our furry friends do give us things to worry about don't they!


Yes it was a blood test. It does sound like it can be a very bad thing if spotted too late. I'm glad he tested for it. It seems strange to me that he didn't ever appear ill. I'm going to think thats a good sign. I work from home and am with him constantly and he does agility with me regularly so I would have noticed if he was the least bit ill. Although I suppose if he was ill shortly after my surgery in August I wouldn't have noticed. That seems unlikely though.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Best part of that article was that the prognosis is good. Hopefuly Nado shows none of the symptoms. I know what you mean about the med getting on the fur. Rufus was right on the weight cut off between two strengths of the med, I can't recall if we went higher or lower, but I am hoping it was higher now. I might just shave a tiny patch of his fur next time to be sure the entire dose goes in him.


I agree the prognosis sounds good considering he has no symptoms but it doesn't specifically address the prognosis during sub clinical phase which is where I assume he is. He certainly isn't acutely ill and I haven't seen any sign of chronic illness.

I am thinking of shaving a patch of fur too. Is there an oral medication that does the same thing I wonder..


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hopefully him showing no sign of illness is a very good sign and the treatment will be a full success.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't know of an oral pill, maybe Ruth wil know?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No oral pill for ticks. I cut a little patch under girls collar a bit shorter for applying treatments and make sure they don't get wet for at least 24 hours.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

There is a new pill available in the US called nexguard that is for ticks. It's very expensive ($37 per dose) but I guess worth it if I can't effectively apply the other stuff and that's expensive too here so what's a other few bucks.

Good news though River was negative. The vet said he isn't worried about Nado and to keep doing all normal activities with him and he doubts he'll show any sign of illness.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Meredith said:


> There is a new pill available in the US called nexguard that is for ticks. It's very expensive ($37 per dose) but I guess worth it if I can't effectively apply the other stuff and that's expensive too here so what's a other few bucks.
> 
> Good news though River was negative. The vet said he isn't worried about Nado and to keep doing all normal activities with him and he doubts he'll show any sign of illness.


Great news about River and Nado, you must be so relieved!! 

Good to know you've got an oral preparation for ticks. It must be fairly new. We do have some but they aren't licensed as tick medication as no one had done the research on the side effects etc if used in a dose high enough to prevent ticks. If the oral prep works I would go for that. At least then you have the peace of mind that it's actually gone in!


----------

